# Clones advice



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 18, 2021)

Second try at cloning. Tried to use a tiny fish tank on first try thinking it would be perfect like a steamy little glass box. It seemed to work for a few days until the clones started burning from the heat of the bulb. (I’m no expert on bulbs but figured out quick it was to hot for the task) They had begun to root tho when I pulled one out of its little peat pod after about 10 days…. Getting my plants ready to flower, I took some new clones for a second try. This time I invested in a small propagation tray with a clear dome lid and light. I chose to use fresh aloe first as I had it on hand and after reading that it works in place of the root starter gel packet I bought from a local grow store on my last try. I hope this wasn’t a mistake. I treated the “holding water” with the fresh aloe as well and let them sit for 24 hours PH 6.5 before I set them in peat pods with more aloe as I read on the instructions of cloning with aloe page.  Don’t really know if the clones look normal as I haven’t anything to compare them to except my fish tank experiment which I believe now would have worked out with a different light. I didn’t have a heat mat nor did I spend the extra money for one in my new setup but maybe someone can tell me if it would be worth it. The plastic cover shows signs of good humidity building up a little sweat. The temp inside the little glass house is only 71 degrees F as the inside my house which is usually maintained at 68-70 degrees F during the winter.  The humidity is at 92% inside the little house. The clones seem to be very happy and no damage to anything green yet. It’s only been a few days tho. So, do my clones look normal? Any thoughts on the aloe thing or if investing in a heating pad would be worth it?  I really don’t want to lose these girls…. Also, does Size matter on clones?  These are a bit larger than the first try but still not as large as I’ve seen online but I thought since I did see root growth from the even smaller ones I used on my first try after 10 days these would have similar results. Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 18, 2021)

The rapid rooters look like the jam. I will try those for sure on my next clone try


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The rapid rooters look like the jam. I will try those for sure on my next clone try


They help, keep them slightly moist and roots will grow right out of them when ready to transplant , \
Leave the rooter attached do not remove (damage the new roots) 
They Roots will grow right through them and into the new median you plant them in.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2021)

Cloning is really a simple process. Not much equipment is needed and really very little maintenance. I use a clone dome, heat mat, t5 lights and rooting gel. Right now I use clonex

Clean Everything completely before you start, think surgery.  Sharp scissors and a razor blade are also needed.

When you take cuts have a bowl with room temperature water ready. Cut them from the middle or top part of the plant. Try not to get one that has a woody stem yet. Now use your razor blade to cut the new clone at an angle. Then dip them in rooting gel for 5 seconds only. Any longer will burn them and they will die. Place them into your rapid rooter or rockwool cube put them in the cloned dome.

In about 10 to 15 days sometimes as long as 20 days you should see roots.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2021)

Here is a couple of pictures of my set up.













These have been in 12 days now.  If done right you should get about 90% to root.  Simple is better.  Nothing but r/o water is needed at this time.  Don't over think things.  The more you mess with them the more that die.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

Can always get fancy and build a cloning bucket like this




I made one yrs ago and it worked great


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Here is a couple of pictures of my set up.
> View attachment 282533
> 
> 
> ...



what is the temp in your dome. Mine is only 71 F but the humidity now at 99% is there a heat mat under there? Are these inside a warm room?


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2021)

Heat mat keeps the roots at 80f.  My basement is cold so I have to keep the dome on.  The dome has condensation but not dripping so I don't think about humidity.


----------



## ness (Nov 18, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Second try at cloning. Tried to use a tiny fish tank on first try thinking it would be perfect like a steamy little glass box. It seemed to work for a few days until the clones started burning from the heat of the bulb. (I’m no expert on bulbs but figured out quick it was to hot for the task) They had begun to root tho when I pulled one out of its little peat pod after about 10 days…. Getting my plants ready to flower, I took some new clones for a second try. This time I invested in a small propagation tray with a clear dome lid and light. I chose to use fresh aloe first as I had it on hand and after reading that it works in place of the root starter gel packet I bought from a local grow store on my last try. I hope this wasn’t a mistake. I treated the “holding water” with the fresh aloe as well and let them sit for 24 hours PH 6.5 before I set them in peat pods with more aloe as I read on the instructions of cloning with aloe page.  Don’t really know if the clones look normal as I haven’t anything to compare them to except my fish tank experiment which I believe now would have worked out with a different light. I didn’t have a heat mat nor did I spend the extra money for one in my new setup but maybe someone can tell me if it would be worth it. The plastic cover shows signs of good humidity building up a little sweat. The temp inside the little glass house is only 71 degrees F as the inside my house which is usually maintained at 68-70 degrees F during the winter.  The humidity is at 92% inside the little house. The clones seem to be very happy and no damage to anything green yet. It’s only been a few days tho. So, do my clones look normal? Any thoughts on the aloe thing or if investing in a heating pad would be worth it?  I really don’t want to lose these girls…. Also, does Size matter on clones?  These are a bit larger than the first try but still not as large as I’ve seen online but I thought since I did see root growth from the even smaller ones I used on my first try after 10 days these would have similar results. Thanks in advance for any suggestions



SubmarineGirl your clones are looking heathy right now.  Happy Growing


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 18, 2021)

ness2 said:


> SubmarineGirl your clones are looking heathy right now.  Happy Growing


Thank you, I hope they make it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 18, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> what is the temp in your dome. Mine is only 71 F but the humidity now at 99% is there a heat mat under there? Are these inside a warm room?


Thanks. They do Tend to take care of themselves don’t they. I’m hoping that they do well. Still considering a heat mat although mine are in the house and not in an un heated area like yours. Your setup and plants look very similar I think. .I’m thinking the 72 F temp in the dome may be sufficient but may feel guilty about them getting chilly and stalling the rooting process. Thanks so much for the response and sharing your pics


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2021)

IUOTE="SubmarineGirl, post: 1145449, member: 62464"]
what is the temp in your dome. Mine is only 71 F but the humidity now at 99% is there a heat mat under there? Are these inside a warm room?
[/QUOTE]
I never check the temp in the dome.....temp at the roots is what I watch.  78 to 80f is best.  The temp in my basement is currently 66f so yes a heat mat works for what they need.


----------



## Carty (Nov 19, 2021)

Cloning eh?  when I 1st started I killed them all with love... lots and lots of love..  spritzing them 3x's a day until
they got all soggy and stemmed over...
Then I met Motarebel and Gymshoes and my cloning problems were over and before I knew it, cloning came so
easy to me,  just FOLLOW their directions and stop messing with the damn things.. LOL.

Take a real good look at Putes setup because it's done correctly....  light does NOT need to be right up against
plants, they are not rooted yet and this technique is for rooted plants...  24" above the cuttings...

My method....  go to Wallymart and buy yourself a rotisserie chicken they sell up near the registers all cooked up
and ready to eat...  these are the humidity domes I use, after eating the chicken and possibly washing the 
container.. hehe.

Rapid rooter plugs,  Dip n Grow,  chicken domes,  bathroom light from that weird window is what I use... lol.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2021)

Best advice to give is don't over water them.
Keep moist not saturated
Keep root zone @ 78-80f
I would open it up and reduce that 99% humidity some after a couple days


----------



## zem (Nov 19, 2021)

I use oasis cubes straight from my local florist. they are about 5x3x9" I cut it into 1x1x1.5" and put them in seedling trays the ones that resemble egg trays. insulated floor, dome and a bunch of cfl's that i turn on as needed to keep the temps right. I actually had a couple of 100w incandescents to help with the heating when it was very cold. I placed a sort of bucket under them to prevent their light from hitting the clones directly as I felt that it was harming them and I just wanted the heat. I do not use a heat mat. I used to have an automated flood and drain but I felt like handwatering them fresh tap water every time helps oxygenate and clean the rootzone so that's what I ended up doing. My dome stays on until the last one roots. They root in 10-15 days. I rarely ever lose a clone with this method and I don't use any gels or hormones.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2021)

Rittenhouse not guilty!


----------



## greenphene (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Rittenhouse not guilty!


Sorry for off thread, just saw it and reacted...
Back to regular programming.
Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Sorry for off thread, just saw it and reacted...
> Back to regular programming.
> Bubba


Got excited did we LOL
I saw Pigs Fly Today


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2021)

greenphene said:


> View attachment 282575
> View attachment 282578
> View attachment 282577


I will definitely use a different medium next time. I used the peat pods this round. I cut the bottom out of tiny Dixie cups to support them in the container. Yours looks good. I love your clone can. I’m going with everyone’s advice this time with less is more. They do seem to take care of themselves


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2021)

zem said:


> I use oasis cubes straight from my local florist. they are about 5x3x9" I cut it into 1x1x1.5" and put them in seedling trays the ones that resemble egg trays. insulated floor, dome and a bunch of cfl's that i turn on as needed to keep the temps right. I actually had a couple of 100w incandescents to help with the heating when it was very cold. I placed a sort of bucket under them to prevent their light from hitting the clones directly as I felt that it was harming them and I just wanted the heat. I do not use a heat mat. I used to have an automated flood and drain but I felt like handwatering them fresh tap water every time helps oxygenate and clean the rootzone so that's what I ended up doing. My dome stays on until the last one roots. They root in 10-15 days. I rarely ever lose a clone with this method and I don't use any gels or hormones.


The light bulb idea may work as I need to increase the temp in my dome a couple degrees. It’s been steady at 71 degrees which may be ok but I think I need to provide a little more heat to the roots without exposing that hot bulb to the plants. Thanx for replying


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

Glad to have you aboard stick around




Any Buds from older grows to enter bud of the month contest?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad to have you aboard stick around
> View attachment 282606
> 
> Any Buds from older grows to enter bud of the month contest?


OMG I love this picture. No big buds yet  I just turned my first grow into flower. I am really learning as I grow. I’ll take any advice I can get. I have nothing to compare mine to. Maybe one day I can join the big bud club  thanks for posting the picture. I love it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks Healthy and stacked


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2021)

Great looking garden.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Great looking garden.


Thank you. That’s good to hear from someone besides Myself who only thinks it’s a great garden  Just turned it to flower looking forward to watching them grow the next couple of months  hope I don’t mess things up


----------



## ness (Nov 20, 2021)

Beautiful SubmarineGirl.


----------



## Europe's finest (Nov 20, 2021)

Root riot plugs I use to use them back in the day and I'm sure there around 100 or so in my wine cooler, but I only use 4in rockwool make four nice big tall pieces so your cutting dont have to be so short I never loose cuttings either never.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 20, 2021)

Europe's finest said:


> Root riot plugs I use to use them back in the day and I'm sure there around 100 or so in my wine cooler, but I only use 4in rockwool make four nice big tall pieces so your cutting dont have to be so short I never loose cuttings either never.


Do you plant the wool in the transplant process Right in your medium?  They look sturdy. I had trouble getting big clones as my plants are fairly short and bushy. Not many more than 6” long before cloning. Will the rockwool support a smaller clone?


----------



## Europe's finest (Nov 20, 2021)

Yes I use the rockwool during transplant. Then transfer to a 1 liter airport, until there ready for the next pot depending, as far as cutting mine are always long, but as time goes on you will see what works for you best here are some banana cutting took 1 week ago.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Cloning is really a simple process. Not much equipment is needed and really very little maintenance. I use a clone dome, heat mat, t5 lights and rooting gel. Right now I use clonex
> 
> Clean Everything completely before you start, think surgery.  Sharp scissors and a razor blade are also needed.
> 
> ...


Yay! I have roots!  I was so excited to see a couple of my clones showing roots last night despite their yellowing fan leaves that I trimmed. I’m hoping to see at least a couple more of them getting their root structure. They are very small. I ordered a plant light to support them thru the veg stage hopefully until my tent can support them after the flower cycle they are in now. Or put them outside or maybe both if enough of them make it. Thanks for your encouragement to leave them alone and let them do their thing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

Happy to see members helping members
Wonderful.


----------

